# Illustrator Bild in Pfad umwandeln



## djnelly (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo..

ich habe ein fertiges Tribal. Die Druckerei benötigt dies allerdings als Vektorgrafik in Illustrator.

Ich habe auch schon versucht, den Pfad zu erstellen. Aber hat bisher nicht wirklich geklappt.

Wie kann ich im Illustrator den Pfad für ein fertiges jpg bild erstellen ?



DANKE


----------



## thoru (22. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin

Ich fürchte das dir nichts anderes übrigbleibt dein
Tribal mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug nach zu zeichnen.
Dazu solltest du dein jpg auf eine separate Ebene 
ablegen, diese dann sperren damit du das Bild nicht
aus Versehen verschiebst.
Danach erstellst du dann eine neue Ebene um darauf
deine Tribal zu zeichnen. Ein automatisches Nachzeichnen
gibt es in Illustrator nicht. Dazu müsstest du auf Freehand,
Corel Trace oder Adobe Streamline zurückgreifen. Den
Illustrator kannst du auch noch per Plug-in nachrüsten,
wobei die Ergebnisse immer besser werden wenn du
es "zu Fuß" nachzeichnest.
Mit Ergebnis besser meine ich das die Datei lange nicht
so groß wird und man das Objekt, aufgrund des Masse
an Knotenpunkten, schlechter nachbearbeiten kann.

Hier hast du mal ein Beispiel-Plug-in für Illustrator
Silhouette 

cu
thoru


----------

